# New pond under construction



## D-I-A (Jan 11, 2013)

It's been over a year since I drew up the plans for my pond and its finally being fulfilled. It may be a giant hole for a while but it's going to be nice when it's full.









It's going to be 210' X 350' rectangular to maximize the size of the pond, it's going to have four different ledges and a sloping beach entrance on the side that the property drains the best.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice. Are you gonna line it or pack and bentonite it?


----------



## D-I-A (Jan 11, 2013)

Pack it.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good, congrats!


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

sweet, whatcha gonna fill it with? the usual Bass, Bluegill, Sunfish, minnows?


----------



## D-I-A (Jan 11, 2013)

The first things that will be going in will be shad and fat head minnows, then hybrid blue gills, red ears, and red breast, then Florida strain and northern strain LM a few months later. A few crappie may find there way in there as well. Just a few though.


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

be careful with the crappie, as they can overpopulate really quickly. unless it is over 15 acres, be very careful. they are the rabbits of the water


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I am sure you will talk to a fish pond expert before you stock. I can say from bitter experience don't try to be too diversified. Don't try to create a Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom.
Lots of bait or food fish like shad and minnows. One species of bass and one type of bream like copper nose or hybrid red ears.
No cat fish unless you intend to harvest them with traps or netting. 
I thought I wanted a big diversity in a six acre lake nine years ago. Now I have a big mixed soup of cross breeds and stunted bass.
Millions of F2 bream about two inches long and blue cat that average 12 pounds that DO NOT bite hooks.
The bass over populate quickly. In five years you will have thousands of twelve inch bass that could swallow a tennis ball.


----------



## D-I-A (Jan 11, 2013)

The sunfish are for the kids, I'm a TPWD angler educator, so I'm really doing it for my classes. The Florida strain bass are some times sticklers to catch so that's why I'm going to put a few northern strain in. The crappie will be harvested once they start hitting maturity. I just want kids to be able to catch them and not have to travel so far to get to them. I'm not putting cats in the pond, I'll have carp to control the vegetation.


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*Pond*

Did you consider adding tilapia for forage fish? They tend to die off in water where the water gets below 47-48 degrees. They tend to multiply really fast, and the bass love them.


----------



## D-I-A (Jan 11, 2013)

Where I live the water would never get cold enough to have a fish kill due to cold weather and talipia will take over a pond, they are super invasive. Dig update we hit the water table at 10 feet. I was hoping to get to at least 15 feet before having to start pumping but at least I know my pond will never dry up once the soil re-saturates from the pumping.


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

D-I-A said:


> Where I live the water would never get cold enough to have a fish kill due to cold weather and talipia will take over a pond, they are super invasive. Dig update we hit the water table at 10 feet. I was hoping to get to at least 15 feet before having to start pumping but at least I know my pond will never dry up once the soil re-saturates from the pumping.


 Don't know where you are located, but just because you hit the water table at 10 ft doesn't necessarily mean it will hold water. If there are other ponds in the area that hold well, that would be a plus. Good luck


----------



## D-I-A (Jan 11, 2013)

The guy digging the pond said our area holds water once it's found. People just don't normally go as deep as we are planning on going.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Awesome deal, sounds like one awesome shape/designed pond!! 

Whats the deal with no catfish? Fixing to be a pond stocking newbie myself. 
thanks!


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

HOPE YOU GET A "TURD" FLOATER TO FILL IT ONCE IT IS COMPLETED... I need one now! Our pond is low as I've ever seen it, normally after the summer.... Going into the summer this way we in bad shape...


----------



## RichCS (Jun 21, 2013)

Where is your general vicinity? I have been researching building a tank of that approximate size in the Brenham/Bellville area. I am very apprehensive/cautious about lake builders.


----------



## D-I-A (Jan 11, 2013)

FishBurd27 said:


> Awesome deal, sounds like one awesome shape/designed pond!!
> 
> Whats the deal with no catfish? Fixing to be a pond stocking newbie myself.
> thanks!


Catfish are great for ponds if you manage the population, I just don't want the kids I am going to allow fish at the pond have to deal with a fish that can pierce their skin and have the skin irritated. Its a liability thing really.

Where is your general vicinity? I have been researching building a tank of that approximate size in the Brenham/Bellville area. I am very apprehensive/cautious about lake builders.

I am in Santa Fe, TX the guy digging the pond is a good friend. So I do trust what he has to say.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

X2 on the Coppernose. And don't take offense but if it's in Texas...call it a "Tank." Good luck to ya' CF?


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Are you renting the track hoe ? does your friend hire out ? I'm on 28th in the Fe.


----------

